# Hypothetically...



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder how many people on here drink coffee primarily for the caffeine fix, or whether that element doesn't matter. I would gladly drink decaff if it tasted the same as full fat but even the swiss can't manage that it seems... which is amazing when you think what they've achieved with triangles and cocoa butter


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

For the caffeine. But I have gone to a considerable effort & expense to make my dose taste as nice as possible.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

The element of caffeine is only a plus for me when at work and we've got queues to the door non stop, and the early starts, otherwise coffee is something to enjoy, and craft, savour it by the moment, not down it by the gallon! It's like how we have a customer who orders a quadruple espresso, then comes back 10 minutes later for another. Caffeine addict or avid espresso fan?

And after seeing the state of the toilets and some of the people in there at the festival, it's clear it ain't good for you!


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

Both, but i still need the caffeine. I know it's bad, but if I have a day without caffeine, I have a headache :S But rather then taking some rubbish instant when good quality coffee is not within reach, I opt for coke (or a paracetamol with caffeine in it when headache already started








)


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Flavour only. I'm lucky that I can drink lots of coffee in a day and not notice the caffeine, and also go without for a week if I can't find any tasty coffee where I am, and likewise not be noticeably effected.

-- Sent from my Palm Pre3 using Forums


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

For the flavor! If decaf tasted the same then i would drink it. I'm heavily addicted to caffeine, not just from coffee but also tea. I get full on withdrawal symptoms without it. I went cold turkey from caffeine when i was younger (forced by patents ) and it was a horrendous 2 Weeks. It then took a long time to get back to normal.

Then a couple of years ago i discovered coffee and it all started again


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely for the flavour, I would much prefer decaf but the process of making a bean decaf just draws to much flavour out of the bean. I'm quite tolerant to caffeine but on days where I have new toys to play with I end up vibrating (way past twitching)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Flavour for me too, I can only drink decaff in the evening but trying to find a good one that comes up to a caffenated coffee is difficult to say the least! I have tried most of the usual suppliers, at the moment I am trying Coffee Bean Shop's Premium decaff which is not too bad, I still find like most decaff it's better in a milk based drink.

I don't know if anyone else finds this but with most decaff I tend to get a slightly metallic taste to the coffee, no matter what I do.

The best decaff Ive had was from James Gourmet, it was a Sidamo which Glenn & Osh put me onto, much better than most of the Guatemalan/South American decaffs, can't seem to get it now.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Flavour for me too, I don't think I've ever been very affected by caffeine. So I never use it as fuel. In fact I often sleep after espresso.

This meant bad times at university when I was once way behind with an assignment and had to try and work through the night supposedly armed with coffee and that student favourite, pro-plus tablets. Cue inevitable bewildered awakening at 8am with my unfinished portfolio and unread books as pillows.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Flavour every time. Example - today my pal made (sorry murdered) a plunge-pot of Machacamarca. Three sips...I secretly poured it down the sink...hes too slap dash. Would rather go without than neck it for the sake of it.

From a CNS Stimulant perspective , after about 2-3 days of abstinence, receptors seem to reset and tolerance lowers noticeably (Laura's brother can no longer drink ANY caffeine after several months break from all stims, it makes him ill).

In order of importance priority :

1. The end cup, flavour, aroma etc

2. The process of making coffee itself

3. The buzz

4. The music in the background

5. The skinny jeans and moustache


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I like lists like that


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

[quote

In order of importance priority :

1. The end cup, flavour, aroma etc

2. The process of making coffee itself

3. The buzz

4. The music in the background

5. The skinny jeans and moustache










6. Barista's in flat caps


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

As a barista hailing from Sunderland, where cloth caps and whippets are de rigeur, I must protest


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

A good decaff in reality shouldn't taste that much different but it is the caffeine in coffee that stimulates pleasure centres in the brain and it is this that accounts for a huge part of our enjoyment of coffee! This is why decaff always leaves you with a sense that something is missing.

Or so I have read


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> As a barista hailing from Sunderland, where cloth caps and whippets are de rigeur, I must protest


Thats fair enough...! but in Shoreditch/Hoxton and indoors no









Incedently years ago Hoxton was one of the worst areas in London,known for it's pickpockets and violent gangs and now look at it.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Hurrah for gentrification!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> A good decaff in reality shouldn't taste that much different but it is the caffeine in coffee that stimulates pleasure centres in the brain and it is this that accounts for a huge part of our enjoyment of coffee! This is why decaff always leaves you with a sense that something is missing.
> 
> Or so I have read


It's the same as alcohol free beer.

Or sugar free cola.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

tribs said:


> It's the same as alcohol free beer.


Decaff coffee maybe-- but alcohol free beer....!!


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Death before decaf!


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

The caffeine contributes to it, but I do get quite annoyed when people say "it's tastes horrible, but it's morning" for trying to justify a crap brew, both are parts of the experience for me, but with 80-90% taste vs 10-20% caffeine (depending on the time of day!).

If I need a caffeine hit, then I much prefer a Red Bull to a cup of instant for the kick.

It also annoys me that there isn't a lot of variety of decaf. I know a few people who are intolerant of it but all you ever find is the same Colombian Excelso (I assume because that's what the importers can get in bulk) - strange.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

its the taste primarily but the caffeine is quite an important part of that, if i cant find a way of having good coffee though i would prefer to go without rather than drink instant, plus one or two days a week detox cant be all bad!!


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

I run 10k most mornings and drink a nice strong latte 60 mins before I run. Cleans my cage out without fail. Forza T5's are great for a caffeine kick.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The caffeine fix element doesn't matter to me.

I drink coffee for both the taste and the coffee making process. Both fascinate me.

I have been served decaf on several occasions that you could not tell was a decaf coffee at all.

With so many different varietals, growing regions and ways to brew coffee, I don't think I'm going to run out of new tastes to discover anytime soon.

Too much caffeine puts me to sleep, after talking way more than normal...


----------

